# New Stranger in Town



## Silver Blooded

Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.

I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


----------



## Ringel05

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


You're joining voluntarily?  You are nutz!!!  Welcome to the insane asylum.


----------



## petro

Welcome to the jungle...
Learn to live like an animal,
in the jungle where we play...

 
Bring yer muddin boots, it get deep in here.


----------



## depotoo

Welcome!


----------



## rightwinger

Welcome aboard

Don’t be a stranger


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Silver Blooded said:


> I think the community is awesome.




 Welcome libertarian dude even though I have to question your judgement on this one.


----------



## Silver Blooded

Dogmaphobe said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the community is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome libertarian dude even though I have to question your judgement on this one.
Click to expand...

Oh, come on. What's not to love about a community of anonymous constant bickering? Nothing represents the USA more.



petro said:


> Welcome to the jungle...
> Bring yer muddin boots, it get deep in here.


I've already got my cowboy boots on and my pistol in the holster.


----------



## OldLady

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


Howdy, Stranger!
Glad you stopped by.  Usually I offer donuts, but you don't strike me as a donut guy.  Pie, maybe?


----------



## deannalw

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.




Welcome to the board!

I'm a troll and folks like to pay me in beer to stay the hell away from them.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Let me buy you a drink...


----------



## MarathonMike

Welcome, coincidentally my youngest son is in Sparks Nevada visiting his buddy' hometown. Have fun here!


----------



## Hossfly

Welcome, pilgrim.


----------



## beautress

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


Welcome to USMB, Silver Blooded. Hope you enjoy the boards. Keep your shots current. Lot of ankle biters in the vicinity, and some are just rabid.


----------



## Silver Blooded

beautress said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Silver Blooded. Hope you enjoy the boards. Keep your shots current. Lot of ankle biters in the vicinity, and some are just rabid.
Click to expand...

I have quite enjoyed my discussions so far on the forums. Ah, and I haven't mentioned that I work in an elementary school, have I? I get paid to deal with crazy kiddos. Nothing out of the ordinary for me.


----------



## beautress

Silver Blooded said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Silver Blooded. Hope you enjoy the boards. Keep your shots current. Lot of ankle biters in the vicinity, and some are just rabid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite enjoyed my discussions so far on the forums. Ah, and I haven't mentioned that I work in an elementary school, have I? I get paid to deal with crazy kiddos. Nothing out of the ordinary for me.
Click to expand...

In that case, you'll do fine.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silver Blooded said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Silver Blooded. Hope you enjoy the boards. Keep your shots current. Lot of ankle biters in the vicinity, and some are just rabid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite enjoyed my discussions so far on the forums. Ah, and I haven't mentioned that I work in an elementary school, have I? I get paid to deal with crazy kiddos. Nothing out of the ordinary for me.
Click to expand...

Do I know you?  My brother just retired from 35 years of teaching, in Nevada.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

OK people...…..wears the Thing??? Can't have a proper  without the THING!!!



btw...….SB, you just might fit in with this group of derelicts


----------



## Hossfly

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


If you need a guide on USMB, feel free to use Harold. But don't turn your back on him.


----------



## BULLDOG

Welcome aboard. Now, just a couple of questions so we can finish the paperwork.

1. Just how crazy are you? 
On a scale of 1 to 10, with  "Trump isn't that bad as president" as 1, and  "I know that chemtrails are an Illiterati plot to force us all to gay marry illegal aliens and have abortions" as 10, where do you see yourself on that scale?

and 
2. What terribly disgusting thing happened in your life to cause you to end up in this place.?

Again, welcome aboard, and we're all looking forward to enlightening discussions with you.


----------



## Silver Blooded

gallantwarrior said:


> Do I know you?  My brother just retired from 35 years of teaching, in Nevada.


Even if I did, I wouldn't say. Things I've said on this forum already are stuff I would never want my friends/coworkers to know about me. They all think I'm the sweetest liberal college graduate, and I'd like to keep it that way.



BULLDOG said:


> Welcome aboard. Now, just a couple of questions so we can finish the paperwork.
> 
> 1. Just how crazy are you?
> On a scale of 1 to 10, with  "Trump isn't that bad as president" as 1, and  "I know that chemtrails are an Illiterati plot to force us all to gay marry illegal aliens and have abortions" as 10, where do you see yourself on that scale?


I'd say a 1 or 2? Three at the most. I'm very grounded unless I start ranting about something I'm very passionate about. That's when I can go a bit nuts.



> 2. What terribly disgusting thing happened in your life to cause you to end up in this place.?


Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.

That's about as crazy as I can get.


----------



## Hossfly

Silver Blooded said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?  My brother just retired from 35 years of teaching, in Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I did, I wouldn't say. Things I've said on this forum already are stuff I would never want my friends/coworkers to know about me. They all think I'm the sweetest liberal college graduate, and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Now, just a couple of questions so we can finish the paperwork.
> 
> 1. Just how crazy are you?
> On a scale of 1 to 10, with  "Trump isn't that bad as president" as 1, and  "I know that chemtrails are an Illiterati plot to force us all to gay marry illegal aliens and have abortions" as 10, where do you see yourself on that scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say a 1 or 2? Three at the most. I'm very grounded unless I start ranting about something I'm very passionate about. That's when I can go a bit nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What terribly disgusting thing happened in your life to cause you to end up in this place.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
Click to expand...


Here's how Texans answer Californicators. Short and sweet.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike s. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.



Welcome, Mess with the libtards on here when I am not around


----------



## I c h i g o

I bet you're just here for the free stuff...like free college tuition and free healthcare...


----------



## Silver Blooded

bear513 said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike s. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Mess with the libtards on here when I am not around
Click to expand...

Oh man, why do you think I joined? At work, I have to sit there and listen quietly, nodding in agreement when my coworkers bitch about Trump and Republican views. I speak up at all, and I'll be ostracized. This is going to be payback time, and it's going to be fun!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Silver Blooded said:


> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.



And the horse they rode in on...   You are going to fit in quite nicely...


----------



## playtime




----------



## gtopa1

Silver Blooded said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the community is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome libertarian dude even though I have to question your judgement on this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, come on. What's not to love about a community of anonymous constant bickering? Nothing represents the USA more.
> 
> 
> 
> petro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the jungle...
> Bring yer muddin boots, it get deep in here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already got my cowboy boots on and my pistol in the holster.
Click to expand...

Not just Septic Tanks, mate. Welcome to Slaughterhouse Alley. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Silver Blooded said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?  My brother just retired from 35 years of teaching, in Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I did, I wouldn't say. Things I've said on this forum already are stuff I would never want my friends/coworkers to know about me. They all think I'm the sweetest liberal college graduate, and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Now, just a couple of questions so we can finish the paperwork.
> 
> 1. Just how crazy are you?
> On a scale of 1 to 10, with  "Trump isn't that bad as president" as 1, and  "I know that chemtrails are an Illiterati plot to force us all to gay marry illegal aliens and have abortions" as 10, where do you see yourself on that scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say a 1 or 2? Three at the most. I'm very grounded unless I start ranting about something I'm very passionate about. That's when I can go a bit nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What terribly disgusting thing happened in your life to cause you to end up in this place.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
Click to expand...


Hmmm: you sound almost a Bru....keep talkin'.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Silver Blooded said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike s. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, Mess with the libtards on here when I am not around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh man, why do you think I joined? At work, I have to sit there and listen quietly, nodding in agreement when my coworkers bitch about Trump and Republican views. I speak up at all, and I'll be ostracized. This is going to be payback time, and it's going to be fun!
Click to expand...


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See you in the sewer. There's an Arizona libtard teacher there; give him sh!t!!! I do.

Greg


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I know you?  My brother just retired from 35 years of teaching, in Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I did, I wouldn't say. Things I've said on this forum already are stuff I would never want my friends/coworkers to know about me. They all think I'm the sweetest liberal college graduate, and I'd like to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard. Now, just a couple of questions so we can finish the paperwork.
> 
> 1. Just how crazy are you?
> On a scale of 1 to 10, with  "Trump isn't that bad as president" as 1, and  "I know that chemtrails are an Illiterati plot to force us all to gay marry illegal aliens and have abortions" as 10, where do you see yourself on that scale?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd say a 1 or 2? Three at the most. I'm very grounded unless I start ranting about something I'm very passionate about. That's when I can go a bit nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What terribly disgusting thing happened in your life to cause you to end up in this place.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
Click to expand...



Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.


----------



## Erinwltr

Welcome aboard and don't let this happen to you after a spell here at USMB.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.
Click to expand...

What do you know about my state? You live here? Oh no? Then keep your opinions to yourself. I see that California bear EVERYWHERE! From stickers on cars, to tattoos, to T-shirts. I see it on kid's shirts nearly everyday on clothing, and that's not even an exaggeration. Now, I don't dislike those student for it, but you can bet I resent their parents.

This is the same stuff New Yorkers do about the border. They talk about how great illegal aliens are from the border, but none of them have to actually deal with the plague of illegal aliens infesting their state. Don't talk about other states if you don't actually live in them.

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot that I have to be polite in this forum. Took out the expletives.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about my state? You live here? Oh no? Then keep your opinions to yourself. I see that California bear EVERYWHERE! From stickers on cars, to tattoos, to T-shirts. I see it on kid's shirts nearly everyday on clothing, and that's not even an exaggeration. Now, I don't dislike those student for it, but you can bet I resent their parents.
> 
> This is the same stuff New Yorkers do about the border. They talk about how great illegal aliens are from the border, but none of them have to actually deal with the plague of illegal aliens infesting their state. Don't talk about other states if you don't actually live in them.
Click to expand...


My, but aren't we grumpy today


----------



## OldLady

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about my state? You live here? Oh no? Then keep your opinions to yourself. I see that California bear EVERYWHERE! From stickers on cars, to tattoos, to T-shirts. I see it on kid's shirts nearly everyday on clothing, and that's not even an exaggeration. Now, I don't dislike those student for it, but you can bet I resent their parents.
> 
> This is the same stuff New Yorkers do about the border. They talk about how great illegal aliens are from the border, but none of them have to actually deal with the plague of illegal aliens infesting their state. Don't talk about other states if you don't actually live in them.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I forgot that I have to be polite in this forum. Took out the expletives.
Click to expand...

You're right, but I have to note, there are plenty of immigrants (no doubt illegals among them) in New York.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Ridgerunner said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the horse they rode in on...   You are going to fit in quite nicely...
Click to expand...

You'd like where I work.  Lots of LEGAL immigrants and you should hear what they have to say about libtard policies.  And I wouldn't fuck a liberal with a borrowed dick.


----------



## Silver Blooded

OldLady said:


> You're right, but I have to note, there are plenty of immigrants (no doubt illegals among them) in New York.


I am ALL about legal immigrants. The more these illegal aliens fuck with our country, the more respect I have for legal immigrants that show respect for our laws and our country. They have my full support, especially the once that plan in going for citizenship after 10 years. Seeing an immigrant waving an American flag is what this country is all about. 

You know what? That fucking proves my point more. I don't know what New York is like because I don't live there. I made an assumption about the state of New York and it was WRONG. Just like how this other jerk made an assumption of my state and it was JUST as wrong.



gallantwarrior said:


> You'd like where I work.  Lots of LEGAL immigrants and you should hear what they have to say about libtard policies.  And I wouldn't fuck a liberal with a borrowed dick.


I believe it. My aunt and uncle (not by blood) are immigrants from Mexico and they fucking HATE illegal aliens. They feel that illegal aliens are giving Mexican-Americans bad names. They fucking joined the Republican party because they were sick of this shit.


----------



## rightwinger

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about my state? You live here? Oh no? Then keep your opinions to yourself. I see that California bear EVERYWHERE! From stickers on cars, to tattoos, to T-shirts. I see it on kid's shirts nearly everyday on clothing, and that's not even an exaggeration. Now, I don't dislike those student for it, but you can bet I resent their parents.
> 
> This is the same stuff New Yorkers do about the border. They talk about how great illegal aliens are from the border, but none of them have to actually deal with the plague of illegal aliens infesting their state. Don't talk about other states if you don't actually live in them.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I forgot that I have to be polite in this forum. Took out the expletives.
Click to expand...

No state has ever had the immigration NY has had
Somehow, they flourished


----------



## gtopa1

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking Californians are invading my state, turning it blue and -- at the same time -- bitching about how awful it is to live here. Fuck all of them.
> 
> That's about as crazy as I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is invading your state. There are just fewer RWNJs around than there once were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you know about my state? You live here? Oh no? Then keep your opinions to yourself. I see that California bear EVERYWHERE! From stickers on cars, to tattoos, to T-shirts. I see it on kid's shirts nearly everyday on clothing, and that's not even an exaggeration. Now, I don't dislike those student for it, but you can bet I resent their parents.
> 
> This is the same stuff New Yorkers do about the border. They talk about how great illegal aliens are from the border, but none of them have to actually deal with the plague of illegal aliens infesting their state. Don't talk about other states if you don't actually live in them.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I forgot that I have to be polite in this forum. Took out the expletives.
Click to expand...

Put them back when you visit the sewer.

Greg


----------



## the other mike

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.


Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.


----------



## Silver Blooded

Angelo said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
Click to expand...

I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost

I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
Click to expand...


Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
Click to expand...

I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.


----------



## the other mike

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
Click to expand...

Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.


----------



## boedicca

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots...and please note, not all Californians are batshit crazy moonbats.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
Click to expand...


Your state supports a woman't right to choose. Get over it.


----------



## BULLDOG

Angelo said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
Click to expand...


Could be. In that case, the OP has just gone nuts. He's whining because conservatives from California support a woman's right to choose. No surprise there. Most of the country does.


----------



## Silver Blooded

Angelo said:


> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.


I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> Your state supports a woman't right to choose. Get over it.


Get your dick out of your mouth. You have no idea what my state is like. Are you going to go talk about what it's like to live in Montana? Oh wait, are you also an expert on Utah's culture as well?


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
Click to expand...


Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.


----------



## the other mike

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your state supports a woman't right to choose. Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Get your dick out of your mouth. You have no idea what my state is like. Are you going to go talk about what it's like to live in Montana? Oh wait, are you also an expert on Utah's culture as well?
Click to expand...

Showing your true colors already. Nice job.


----------



## OldLady

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Now, now, guys, don't fight in Introductions.  Take it to the forums.  Sayeth the rules.  How about a beer?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.



Welcome.


----------



## BULLDOG

OldLady said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now, guys, don't fight in Introductions.  Take it to the forums.  Sayeth the rules.  How about a beer?
> View attachment 261959
Click to expand...


Yes mam. I be good.


----------



## the other mike

BULLDOG said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now, now, guys, don't fight in Introductions.  Take it to the forums.  Sayeth the rules.  How about a beer?
> View attachment 261959
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes mam. I be good.
Click to expand...

My bad. It's just cuz I have a gift of bringing out the best (and worst) in people.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.
Click to expand...

I didn't say they were. If you read the post right, you'd notice that I said conservatives migrated in the 1990's and the liberals are migrating now due to living expenses in California being too high. And, yes, rules are important, so I'll take that beer Old Lady.



Angelo said:


> Showing your true colors already. Nice job.


Like I said, I lurked for two weeks before I joined. In that time I observed and got the gist of how members interact with each other. What, do you think I joined because I saw nice intellectual conversation going around? Besides, I'd get eaten alive here if I was nice and polite to others. I looked at the other threads in the Introduction forum and not a lot of them survived the initiation period.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish, but that's not the case. The living expensives are so high in California, a decent chunk of the middle class is leaving and moving to Clark County to live in the Las Vegas valley. The Californian conservatives (including my parents and myself) moved here, fleeing liberals in the 1990's during Las Vegas' construction boom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative, and middle class aren't necessarily  the same thing. Dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say they were. If you read the post right, you'd notice that I said conservatives migrated in the 1990's and the liberals are migrating now due to living expenses in California being too high. And, yes, rules are important, so I'll take that beer Old Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Showing your true colors already. Nice job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I lurked for two weeks before I joined. In that time I observed and got the gist of how members interact with each other. What, do you think I joined because I saw nice intellectual conversation going around? Besides, I'd get eaten alive here if I was nice and polite to others. I looked at the other threads in the Introduction forum and not a lot of them survived the initiation period.
Click to expand...


I'm guessing it's because you are new here and don't know, but Old Lady already told us to take it to another thread. You don't want to piss her off. She'll eat us both for a snack.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
Click to expand...

In Alaska we refer to the process as "californication".


----------



## BULLDOG

gallantwarrior said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Alaska we refer to the process as "californication".
Click to expand...


Sure, but in Alaska, you eat whale blubber, and elected  Sarah Palin for something. Not the smartest state in the union.


----------



## the other mike

BULLDOG said:


> Sure, but in Alaska, you eat whale blubber, and elected  Sarah Palin for something. Not the smartest state in the union.


They get some oil dividends, but what the citizens of Alaska should have done is a gigantic class action lawsuit against Exxon for the Valdez spill.


----------



## Toro

Don’t come into the Flame Zone!


----------



## the other mike

Toro said:


> Don’t come into the Flame Zone!


----------



## Silver Blooded

gallantwarrior said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Alaska we refer to the process as "californication".
Click to expand...

Nice term, considering we pretty much are getting fucked over by them.


----------



## Moonglow

Silver Blooded said:


> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.



Howdy.
Get yer shotz and move down the line..


----------



## Moonglow

deannalw said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> I'm a troll and folks like to pay me in beer to stay the hell away from them.
Click to expand...

Nonalcoholic beer...


----------



## deannalw

Moonglow said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> I'm a troll and folks like to pay me in beer to stay the hell away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonalcoholic beer...
Click to expand...



Bite your tongue!

Why, a beer with no alcohol is like a day with no sunshine. It's as useless as a bike with no wheels. A beer with no buzz is like a NASCAR race with no left turns. 

It's as pitiful as a kiss with no lips!


----------



## Moonglow

deannalw said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> I'm a troll and folks like to pay me in beer to stay the hell away from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonalcoholic beer...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Bite your tongue!
> 
> Why, a beer with no alcohol is like a day with no sunshine. It's as useless as a bike with no wheels. A beer with no buzz is like a NASCAR race with no left turns.
> 
> It's as pitiful as a kiss with no lips!
Click to expand...

I can't understand why they make it..


----------



## gallantwarrior

BULLDOG said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Alaska we refer to the process as "californication".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but in Alaska, you eat whale blubber, and elected  Sarah Palin for something. Not the smartest state in the union.
Click to expand...

I've have indeed tried whale blubber, also referred to as "muktuk", didn't like it much.   And you're making a huge leap to assume I voted for anyone in particular.


----------



## BULLDOG

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't. I don't care about the majority of the country; I care about my state and what my state cares about. And, as far as I'm concerned, these Californian refugees are not part of my state since they still flaunt Californian pride all over the place. They're more interested in turning my state into a part of California rather than living in a new state with a different culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Alaska we refer to the process as "californication".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but in Alaska, you eat whale blubber, and elected  Sarah Palin for something. Not the smartest state in the union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've have indeed tried whale blubber, also referred to as "muktuk", didn't like it much.   And you're making a huge leap to assume I voted for anyone in particular.
Click to expand...


Well, Palin was elected there, and you did admit to that whale blubber thing-------I'm just sayin.  If it was that far below zero, and I saw  a moose, and a bunch of seals walking down main street,  I would move. Did you ever see a movie about Alaska where a bear didn't eat someone?


----------



## flacaltenn

beautress said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Silver Blooded. Hope you enjoy the boards. Keep your shots current. Lot of ankle biters in the vicinity, and some are just rabid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite enjoyed my discussions so far on the forums. Ah, and I haven't mentioned that I work in an elementary school, have I? I get paid to deal with crazy kiddos. Nothing out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, you'll do fine.
Click to expand...


That makes him future Moderator material..  Crazy and and difficult baby wrangling is in the job description....


----------



## flacaltenn

BULLDOG said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. So, I've been lurking on this forum for about two weeks and I think the community is awesome. Reminds me of ye olde internet days. Back when everyone was anonymous and trash talk was a regular and accepted occurrence. I mean, it's even in the rules: "No hit and run flaming." If you dish, you have to take. I love that.
> 
> I guess all you need to know about me is that I love Nevada and I dislike Californians. You can learn more about me and my opinions by reading my future posts around the forums. See you around.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. In that case, the OP has just gone nuts. He's whining because conservatives from California support a woman's right to choose. No surprise there. Most of the country does.
Click to expand...


C'mon., you want a list of issues that Californians have screwed the pooch on?? There's more to their problems than abortion access and payments..


----------



## Ridgerunner

Silver Blooded said:


> I looked at the other threads in the Introduction forum and not a lot of them survived the initiation period.



culling the herd of melting snowflakes...


----------



## Silver Blooded

flacaltenn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can really generalize Californians since it's easily the most diversely populated state, but they thank you for Las Vegas and the water from Lake Mead. And welcome aboard the USMB mate.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. In that case, the OP has just gone nuts. He's whining because conservatives from California support a woman's right to choose. No surprise there. Most of the country does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon., you want a list of issues that Californians have screwed the pooch on?? There's more to their problems than abortion access and payments..
Click to expand...

I was specifically talking about issues that "Californian immigrants" have been influencing Nevada. However, since then, I can add this event to the list: Nevada to join National Popular Vote compact



Ridgerunner said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the other threads in the Introduction forum and not a lot of them survived the initiation period.
> 
> 
> 
> culling the herd of melting snowflakes...
Click to expand...

On both sides of the political spectrum. If the board's community is based on heated arguments, then both the liberals and conservatives that join need to have the stomach for it. Just like how every country needs a REAL vetting process, so only good people with similar goals get in... RIP Europe.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Californians that stay in their own state. They fuck up their own state and that's fine with me. It's the ones that move here and pull this shit I abhore: Nevada State Legislature Passes Pro-Choice Abortion Bill | HuffPost
> 
> I don't know about your definition of "diverse" but Californians are migrating non-stop to Clark County and now the population is so full of fucking ex-Californians it's swinging the whole damn state blue and causing shit like that. But yo, I love the Californians that come here, spend their money, and leave. God bless 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame California because the majority of the country supports a woman's right to choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it mostly the  conservatives fleeing California anyway ?
> And most of them are just passing through Nevada on their way to Texas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. In that case, the OP has just gone nuts. He's whining because conservatives from California support a woman's right to choose. No surprise there. Most of the country does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon., you want a list of issues that Californians have screwed the pooch on?? There's more to their problems than abortion access and payments..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was specifically talking about issues that "Californian immigrants" have been influencing Nevada. However, since then, I can add this event to the list: Nevada to join National Popular Vote compact
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the other threads in the Introduction forum and not a lot of them survived the initiation period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> culling the herd of melting snowflakes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On both sides of the political spectrum. If the board's community is based on heated arguments, then both the liberals and conservatives that join need to have the stomach for it. Just like how every country needs a REAL vetting process, so only good people with similar goals get in... RIP Europe.
Click to expand...


So your state now wants to go with the popular vote for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> So your state now wants to go with the popular vote for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.


So your country now wants Trump for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.


----------



## BULLDOG

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your state now wants to go with the popular vote for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So your country now wants Trump for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
Click to expand...


The country never wanted Trump for president. 3 million less votes than his competitor proves that.


----------



## Silver Blooded

BULLDOG said:


> I'm guessing it's because you are new here and don't know, but Old Lady already told us to take it to another thread. You don't want to piss her off. She'll eat us both for a snack.


I'm guessing it's because you are stupid and don't know, but Old Lady already told us to take it to another thread. You don't want to piss her off. She'll eat us both for a snack.


----------



## OldLady

Silver Blooded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's because you are new here and don't know, but Old Lady already told us to take it to another thread. You don't want to piss her off. She'll eat us both for a snack.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's because you are stupid and don't know, but Old Lady already told us to take it to another thread. You don't want to piss her off. She'll eat us both for a snack.
Click to expand...

You'd best believe it, boys.  These teeth bite.


----------



## Pete7469

BULLDOG said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your state now wants to go with the popular vote for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So your country now wants Trump for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The country never wanted Trump for president. 3 million less votes than his competitor proves that.
Click to expand...


4 million illegal votes in commiefornia do not represent the will of the country.


----------



## BULLDOG

Pete7469 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your state now wants to go with the popular vote for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So your country now wants Trump for president. Things change. Accept the change and go with it, or whine. Your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The country never wanted Trump for president. 3 million less votes than his competitor proves that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4 million illegal votes in commiefornia do not represent the will of the country.
Click to expand...

credible link?


----------

